# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Ein große film

## Toxic

On a beau répéter que le crime ne paie pas pour essayer d'inciter les enfants à bien se tenir, il y a quand même des escrocs qui ont réussi dans la vie.
 Uwe Boll, par exemple. Cinéaste médiocre, il est parvenu à se forger une réputation de pire réalisateur du monde en ciblant un public d'individus dénués de vrais repères et psychologiquement fragiles, les amateurs de jeux vidéo, et en piétinant d'un air rigolard leurs espoirs et leurs rêves à coups de films certes ratés et insipides, mais hélas pas spectaculairement nuls. Mais comme ce sont des adaptations de jeux, les geeks en ont fait une maladie, et le Monsieur est devenu un genre de star, qui peut maintenant continuer à tourner n'importe quoi en sachant qu'il se trouvera toujours de bons pigeons (eh oui, comme moi) pour en parler sur la place publique et lui permettre à terme d'attirer suffisamment de curieux pour rentrer dans ses frais. "Tiens, t'as vu, y a un nouveau Uwe Boll, tu crois qu'il sera encore pire que les pires films du monde qu'il fait d'habitude ?", et bingo, il récupère ses sous comme du temps béni où il s'engraissait sur le dos du contribuable allemand.
 Sacrifions donc à la tradition, parlons du dernier projet de notre ami teuton, un film que "tous les fans de _BloodRayne_ vont adorer !" selon ses propres mots. "Tous les fans de _BloodRayne_" c'est un peu comme "tous les survivants du Titanic " ou "tous les Poilus de 14-18" : ça fait moins de gens que ceux qui lisent mes articles dans _Canard PC_, et personne ne lit mes articles dans _Canard PC_. Mais c'est pas le sujet. Le sujet, c'est donc _BLUBBERELLA_, le prochain film d'Uwe Boll après _Auschwitz_ et _BloodRayne : 3ème Reich_, qui se vante de proposer "la première superhéroïne obèse" en la personne de Lindsay Hollister, interprète du rôle-titre (et déjà vue dans son _Postal_ ou dans _Max la Menace_). Car Uwe Boll est peut-être un metteur en scène incapable et une grande gueule arrogante, mais au moins ce n'est pas un gros nerd qui a entendu parler de personnages obscurs comme la Grosse Bertha de Marvel.
 On peut rêver et penser que ce sera, pour les jeunes filles en surpoids du monde entier, l'occasion d'avoir un modèle à admirer, une fille qui prouve qu'on peut avoir un cul de deux mètres et être une femme d'action redoutable et sexy. Ou bien on peut se souvenir de la délicatesse avec laquelle Boll traite habituellement ses sujets, et se douter que ce sera juste une parodie multipliant les gags sur le thème "ha ha la grosse comment elle est trop ridicule tavu LOL".
 Quoiqu'il en soit, l'homme qui partage avec Yannick Noah une denture joviale et un ratio talent/notoriété admirable peut se vanter d'avoir une nouvelle fois réussi son coup (de Boll) : bravo Uwe, t'as encore trouvé un con de geek pour parler de tes merdes. Tiens je vais aller me pendre moi.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Stakhanov

Un bon gros etron en vue!!!
D' ailleur c'est quoi Bloodrayne?
Je crois que y avais une pétition contre ses films et il avait dit qu'il arrêterait le cinéma si il y avais 1 millions de voies, dommage que sa ait pas réussi ::(: .

----------


## Hoyan

> l'homme qui partage avec Yannick Noah une denture joviale et un ratio talent/notoriété admirable


Alors là, direct, je te prends un peu plus au sérieux :P



edit : Stakhanov, ya une faute dans ta signature "tou*t* les"... Si c'est pas fait exprès  ::o:

----------


## Snowman

Tu rigoles mais _Rampage_ (rien à voir avec le jeu vidéo du même nom) et _Stoic_ ont la réputation d'être des vrais bons films.

Attends, je viens d'écrire "bons films" dans un article sur Uwe Boll ? 
Je crois que je vais aller jouer avec les requins avec une ceinture de steak.

----------


## Stakhanov

> edit : Stakhanov, ya une faute dans ta signature "tou*t* les"... Si c'est pas fait exprès


  Fixed  :;):

----------


## DraculaKid

Tss tss, pas de "s" à vidéo dans le premier paragraphe  ::(: 

Sinon, j'ai hâte que mes collocs beaufs le ramènent à la maison  ::wub:: 


 ::'(:

----------


## Mug Bubule

Je sais pas si vous avez vu la bande annonce d'Auchwitz mais il à l'air plutôt intéressant (en tout cas la bande annonce assez déroutante éveille l'intérêt)

----------


## Narushima

Uwe Boll est un dieu du cinéma.

----------


## Jolaventur

Mais si Toxic moi je les aime bien tes articles dans CPC.
C'est toujours mieux que le pompeux Sebum. ::P:

----------


## Darkmistermomy

> Uwe Boll est un dieu du cinéma.


Uwe Boll est. Et c'est déjà beaucoup trop !  ::|:

----------


## Akajouman

Dieses Filma ist eine grosse Blague!

----------


## Bebealien

Je ne peux que plussoyer Snowman sur Stoic et Rampage. Ca devient bas du front d'attaquer systématiquement Uwe Boll sans avoir vu aucun de ses films...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Quel sacré déconneur ce Uwe Boll.

----------


## Toxic

> Je ne peux que plussoyer Snowman sur Stoic et Rampage. Ca devient bas du front d'attaquer systématiquement Uwe Boll sans avoir vu aucun de ses films...


En même temps tu sais pas qui a vu quoi ici hein...

----------


## Bebealien

> En même temps tu sais pas qui a vu quoi ici hein...


Oui mais je fais mon petit con comme tu fais des news ciné  ::P:

----------


## Toxic

Uwe Boll c'est pas des news ciné c'est des news caca. Le caca c'est ma rubrique officielle dans Canard PC.

----------


## Bebealien

Pff un jour je ferai ma critique de Rampage, et ce jour là... ce jour là... ben euh tout le monde s'en foutra et me répondra "lolol uwe boll y pu tro du ku ptdr"

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Surtout que BLUBBERELLA est de la version parodique de son Bloodrayne, qu'il a tourné en parallèle de celui-ci, tout en tournant également Auschwitz.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pff un jour je ferai ma critique de Rampage, et ce jour là... ce jour là... ben euh tout le monde s'en foutra et me répondra "lolol uwe boll y pu tro du ku ptdr"


Sans doute mais un mec qui aime Uwe Boll, Michael Bay et Fessebouc le film.
C'est un peu trop pour lui donner du crédit.

----------


## MrPapillon

Rampage c'était bien n°458.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> ça fait moins de gens que ceux qui lisent mes articles dans _Canard PC_, et personne ne lit mes articles dans _Canard PC_.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Surtout que BLUBBERELLA est de la version parodique de son Bloodrayne, qu'il a tourné en parallèle de celui-ci, tout en tournant également Auschwitz.


C'est impressionnant  :WTF: .
Sinon Rampage j'ai du mal  à le placer dans la filmo de Uwe. Ça parle de quoi ?

----------


## znokiss

> Surtout que BLUBBERELLA est de la version parodique de son Bloodrayne, qu'il a tourné en parallèle de celui-ci, tout en tournant également Auschwitz.





> C'est impressionnant .


Boah, la terre aussi elle tourne. Et 24/24 en plus.

----------


## Noxius

> C'est impressionnant .
> Sinon Rampage j'ai du mal  à le placer dans la filmo de Uwe. Ça parle de quoi ?


D'un type qui s'achète une armure en Kevlar et qui va tuer tout le monde dans la rue. Uwe est un réalisateur très mauvais, mais très prétentieux et sûr de lui, et c'est cette contradiction, les aspects 'mystérieux' qu'il essaie de se donner (du type 'je fais des films de merde volontairement') qui poussent certaines personnes à s'intéresser au personnage et accueillir démesurément les films moins médiocres (visuellement, en tout cas) qu'il a pu commettre.

Ce contrecoup du phénomène uwe a commencé avec Postal (apérifilm d'une bêtise et d'une lourdeur incroyable), et les cinéphiles aiment tellement aller à contre-courant de leur communauté qu'il n'a pas fallu longtemps pour que certains crient au génie incompris par son époque.

----------


## Katharsys

A chaque article, j'espère obtenir une réponse qui me tiraille depuis des lustres...
Hormis le fait qu'il n'y ait que des allemands pour être suffisamment odieux pour appeler leur enfant "Uwe"... *Comment ça se prononce ce nom de merde* ?
Huve ? Iouve ? Ouyeu ? Iouhoueu ? Hu-ouais ? mon correcteur vocale hésite en Hou et Hiou...

Merci à celui ayant la réponse  ::):  (bebealien ne l'avait pas rencontré ?)


Sinon, Blubbe... M'intéresse pas, mais le truc qu'il prépare sur Auschwitz semble particulier. Il ira peut-être trop loin, mais sans être prometteur, c'est intéressant je trouve.

----------


## Toxic

Ouveu Bolle.

----------


## Lanys

Far cry. Au Canada. J'ai toujours pas pardonné.  :tired: 
J'ai quand même peur. Faire un film ouvertement humoristique, ça demande un peu plus de talent d'écriture qu'un film d'action pour passer de la case "daube insupportable" à "nanar regardable". 

Il a deja fait des comedies?

----------


## helldraco

> Tu rigoles mais _Rampage_ (rien à voir avec le jeu vidéo du même nom) et _Stoic_ ont la réputation d'être des vrais bons films.


Il parait aussi que Le pen n'est pas raciste ...




> D' ailleur c'est quoi Bloodrayne?


Une licence fan service et carrément sympa, si t'aimes le genre bien sûr. 
Une dampyr (mi humaine/mi vampire) ultra sexy en cuir moulant et gros nichons fait la peau à des vampires et des nazis et des loups garous et caetera ... deux jeux vidéos sympatoyants (faut aimer le second degré des jeux nazebroques, moi j'adore, mais je reconnais qu'ils sont réellement foireux), des comics dans la lignée (même remarque, sauf qu'ils sont bien dessinés) et un premier film de merde complètement gâché par le tâcheron absolu. L'idée était bonne , la miss (kristinna loken) était bonnasse et ne parlait pas trop et michael madsen était très bien en loser (il devait être dans une période coke-friendly pour être aussi gonflé). Il y'a eu ensuite un deuxième film où bloodrayne se retrouve dans le far west et rencontre billy the kid ... mais j'arrive plus à me rappeler si je l'ai vu. Quoique c'est sûrement une bonne chose de ne pas se souvenir.  :tired: 

Quant à la news, je suis comme jolav: je lis les articles de Toxic et j'aime ça !  :Cigare: 




> Il a deja fait des comedies?


Boll étant une attention whore, on peut considérer que sa vie est la meilleure comédie qu'il a tourné et réalisé. Mais le plus risible est son groupe de "fans" qui correspond exactement à ce qu'a dit Noxius. D'ailleurs, un canard (je crois que c'est Toxic même) avait parlé du retournement de veste de Mad movies à son propos ...

----------


## getcha

Sinon de Boll y'a Amauklof qui n'est pas mal, tout comme Stoic et Rampage.

----------


## MrPapillon

Ah mince je suis fan, je savais pas. Sinon je crois que je sais pas dans quelle case me placer du coup. On peut faire comme sur jeuxvideo.com pour simplifier si vous voulez, les pro-uwe et les pro-nexus. Et on instaure des batailles de nombre de coms pour savoir qui a raison.

----------


## Myope

Haha la news. :D
J'avais jamais vus le pseudo de Toxic avant alors soit je suis plus myope que myope ou alors effectivement personne, moi y compris, ne lit ses articles. :D

----------


## Noirdesir

J'ai vu quelques film d'Uwe Boll et si il a fait beaucoup de merde, j'ai même réussi a passer un pas trop mauvais moment avec King Rising (par contre j'ai pas vu de lien avec le jeu...), House of the dead m'a bien fait marrer et j'ai vraiment bien aimé Postal, au moins il a bien préservé l'esprit tordu du jeu).  De la à crier au génie, il ne faut pas exagérer non plus mais je regarderai quand même ce Bluberella.  
Par contre la bande annonce d'Auschwitz ne m'a pas du tout convaincu, on a juste l'impression qu'il est constipé devant sa porte...  On verra au démoulage si c'est un gros étron ou pas.

----------


## Jack_Sparrow

La grosse elle fait des cascades ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> La grosse elle fait des cascades ?


Parler de cyprine est hors-charte.

----------


## ElGothiko

> ...mais au moins ce n'est pas un gros nerd qui a entendu parler de personnages obscurs comme la Grosse Bertha de Marvel...


Taratata les GLA (ou GLx ou GLI) est la meilleure équipe de super-héros, surtout depuis qu'ils ont été rejoints par SquirrelGirl (qui a vaincu, Fatalis, modok, Thanos et d'autres ...)
Commet ça je suis un sale Marvel Zombie ?  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

> Parler de cyprine est hors-charte.


 ::XD:: 
J'aurais dit "hors chatte" mais tu m'as tué quand même, là.

----------


## Grestok

Un tenue de bavarois bon teint, un nain en costard blanc et une bite en peluche ! C'est quand même un peu la classe Uwe !

----------


## Jack_Sparrow

> Parler de cyprine est hors-charte.


 ::wub::

----------


## Killy

> D' ailleur c'est quoi Bloodrayne?


Bloodrayne c'est un jeu d'action avec une vampire sexy qui tue des nazis. Pas très fin, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé, enfin j'en garde un très bon souvenir. En film par contre  ::|:

----------


## Edrin

hum... Cette photo de Bloodrayne...
Quand j'ai posé mes yeux dessus, la première pensée était "C'est quoi ce film, un vampire avec des béquilles ?"
Bon, je me doute que les "béquilles" en question ne seraient pas bien confortables, que ça doit être plutôt un croisement entre une de ces espèces de matraques et une épée, mais franchement, ça fait bizarre...

----------


## Baal-84

Don't feed the troll ...

----------


## helldraco

C'est pas un troll, il ne sait pas que c'est en fait un croisement entre un fil à couper le beurre et une guillotine ... tout ce qui bouge faisant office de motte de beurre bien sûr. 

Les ralentis lors des charcutages ... c'était priceless quand même.  :^_^:

----------


## Snowman

> Bloodrayne c'est un jeu d'action avec une vampire sexy qui tue des nazis. Pas très fin, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé, enfin j'en garde un très bon souvenir. En film par contre 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1f962f3...3d49f3a041.jpg


Déconne pas les tournages d'Uwe Boll peuvent servir d'agence matrimonial, c'est là que Kristanna Loken a rencontré Michelle Rodriguez (et oui...).

Pour dissiper un malentendu, je reportais des critiques disant que Boll, entre 2 cuites au schnaps, pouvait apparemment tourné des bons films après j'en sais rien, je les ai pas vu et Boll je m'en bat les juteuses avec une tapette à mouches.

Sinon je suis le seul à avoir remarquer que le titre de la news faisait référence à ceci ?

----------


## pitchounet

Bonjour,
"un ratio talent/notoriété admirable"
Si son talent est proche de zéro et sa notoriété grande le ratio ne peut en aucun cas être admirable.
J'ai vérifier mes calculs - je suis catégorique ! ::):

----------


## Wolverine

sinon *große* c'est grand pas gros  :;):

----------


## Fenhryl

> http://laternamagika.files.wordpress...pg?w=446&h=295
> 
> Un tenue de bavarois bon teint, un nain en costard blanc et une bite en peluche ! C'est quand même un peu la classe Uwe !


Postal ::wub::

----------


## Abaker

> Bonjour,
> "un ratio talent/notoriété admirable"
> Si son talent est proche de zéro et sa notoriété grande le ratio ne peut en aucun cas être admirable.
> J'ai vérifier mes calculs - je suis catégorique !


Effectivement, c'est le mot ratio qui est mal utilisé mais tu chipotes. ::rolleyes::

----------


## LaVaBo

> agence matrimonial
> ...
> Kristanna Loken
> ...
> Michelle Rodriguez (et oui...).


AVC
Bliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip

----------


## pseudoridicule

> j'ai vraiment bien aimé Postal


C'est triste l'humanité des fois.

----------


## Sanakan

La bande-annonce :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxg0wWkFCRs
Je pensais à de l'heroic fantasy vu l'affiche, mais c'est sur la 2nde Guerre Mondiale  ::P: 
Au moins, ça dissipe toute illusion quand à un potentiel traitement historique d'Auschwitz  ::rolleyes:: 
Oh, et 



> Ou bien on peut se souvenir de la délicatesse avec  laquelle Boll traite habituellement ses sujets, et se douter que ce sera  juste une parodie multipliant les gags sur le thème "ha ha la grosse  comment elle est trop ridicule tavu LOL".


Tu l'as dans le mille, gg  :;):

----------


## Narushima

> La bande-annonce :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxg0wWkFCRs


Ok, alors maintenant je veux le voir.

----------


## Phantom

Bah on dit que les réals de boulards sont des ratés, n'empeche qu'ils s'eclatent...eux. Ca devrait pas aller plus loin que ça. Si il faut toujours qu'un film soit parfaitement filmé, joué, scénarisé, bonjour l'angoisse.

----------


## Joules

non mais sérieusement j'ai de grandes sympathies pour le trash en général mais je crois que uwe boll il a un sérieux problème. c'est un maniaque. le problème avec un film comme auschwitz c'est qu'on ne peut pas le prendre au sérieux ni en rigoler. c'est malade franchement. ed wood au moins s'est contenté de faire des films sur des thèmes qui ne raillent pas les victimes d'un génocide... je veux bien qu'il croit lui-même que c'est bien et sérieux mais c'est encore plus triste ca..

----------

